# Best Options for Betta?



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

So my dad and stepmom said I could get a betta (well, really any fish, but quite honestly I doubt I'd have room for many other fish). I haven't actually owned a betta in awhile, and there are many different opinions on how to care for them, so I have some questions.

First, the only tank I have is a tank that is slightly over 1 gallon in my bedroom. It has water, a crappy air pump, a light, and a marimo ball taken from an old setup. Provided I could filter and heat it (and there are filters and heaters I've found for tanks this size), would a single betta with no tankmates be healthy and thrive in this setup, or should I just get a bigger tank? I'm really leaning towards getting a bigger tank, like anywhere between 1.5 and 5 gallons with a filter and heater, but I don't know how my parents will react to me wanting another tank. My budget is a little over $50 I believe. What could I get, including the fish, with that? I really trust a lot of the people on this site, and I know I'll get some sound advice here, so thanks a lot, btw. :-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

In a 1G, it's a bit too small for a filter; especially if it might make too much current or whatnot. Whether it's a sponge filter, nonetheless. I think you'll just do better on a bigger tank, less to clean more to swim. 

Kritter Keepers are really great and cheap. Get large or x large but the plastic wasn't made for water so you'll have to be quite careful in the x large. KKs are around $8-$15 depending on where you live. Or if you want a glass 5G, then that will be around $15.

You'll be able to have a sponge filter and a heater in there. Sponge filter is like $3-$7. Got mine online, I think Hagen is a good brand. For the heater, I use Hydor THEOs but you can also get Visi-therms, Aqueon, and Jager. The heaters are around $20 or so. And then for decorations.. You decide.  I vote plants, though. And I think that will fit your price range.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Wal-Mart has a nice 5 gallon with a fluorescent hood and filter for $25.00. You'd need a heater and thermometer. If you can get an adjustable 25 watt, that would be best.

Delivery is free to the store or 97 cents to your home.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

1 is about as small as you can go, and you'd be doing a lot of water changes on it. If you *can* go bigger, it would be A) better B) more fun to decorate and C) less water changing.

A 2.5 is pretty good (I have 3 in that range), a 5 would make a betta quite happy. If you could catch the $1 per gallon sale at Petco, a standard 10 would let you expand with a few more fish or divide the tank in the future. 10Gs are not very big. (I had a 10G when I was a teen, loved it!).

If you can, get an adjustable heater that lets you set the temp - you'll probably want to get that online - in store, that will blow half your budget right away. Filter's are not really needed for smaller tanks, but 5+ you should. 

The mossball will be a nice addition no matter what tank you end up with.

Happy fish-planning!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I bought this one. Well, I bought three for just a few dollars more because I needed them.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-Watt-Aqu...d_Chillers&hash=item460bc2463a#ht_1760wt_1033


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, those were a lot of quick responses! Anyway, thanks a lot for the advice I've gotten already! I would definitely take you up on the 10 gallon, Shadyr, but sadly the only space I have for a tank is my dresser, so a 2.5 or 5 would probably be the biggest I can do. Anyway, I'll see if my parents are ok with me upgrading to a bigger tank and go from there.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a 6.6 on my dresser, but then again, I *am* one of the parents ;-) It's probably actually a bigger footprint than a 10.

The 10 I had back in the day had a cheapie black metal stand, so it was free from the constraint having to sit ON something that was already part of the room.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

Shadyr said:


> I have a 6.6 on my dresser, but then again, I *am* one of the parents ;-) It's probably actually a bigger footprint than a 10.
> 
> The 10 I had back in the day had a cheapie black metal stand, so it was free from the constraint having to sit ON something that was already part of the room.


Oh really? Well that gives me a bit of hope then lol. Yeah I literally have nowhere else to put a tank, and me sharing my room with my brother doesn't help at all... So I'm limited to my dresser. I attached a picture of my dresser with the 1 gallon on it as a comparison. What sizes do you think would be ok on this? BTW, I plan on completely clearing this dresser of everything except a tank and the lamp for obvious reasons...


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

You could put a 2.5 or maybe even a 5 up there easy


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

Kittiesdragons said:


> You could put a 2.5 or maybe even a 5 up there easy


Oh sweet! I guess I'm more paranoid about weight and have these weird visions of the dresser collapsing if the tank is too heavy lol... I'm insane. But if a tank that size would fit and its weight could be supported then I'll try to convince my parents to let me get a bigger tank. I'll start a budget list to see what I can get (I'm gonna assume the fish is $6 for the sake of finding out what I can afford).


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

So I went on Petsmart's website and figured out a budget plan. It's subject to change but this is one idea:

5 lbs. Top Fin gravel: $5.49
Top Fin 5 gallon glass tank: $30.39
Marina 25 watt Heater: $24.49

Total: $60.37

It turns out I also had another $20 as well as my $50 so I could possibly put this into action, provided my family doesn't give me the "I had a betta in a little bowl when I was a kid, so stop saying they need big tanks" speech I've gotten before...


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Get a nice fluffy silk plant with those last few dollars then!


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

Shadyr said:


> Get a nice fluffy silk plant with those last few dollars then!


Well I'm now covered on everything except the actual fish. I have about $73 plus a couple dollars in coin change, so if I were to follow this plan, I'll have my tank setup with the filter and heater, gravel, a marimo ball and a silk plant, plus the fish with whatever money I have left. I'll update you when I talk to my parents and let you know what I'm doing. Wish me luck, because I'm gonna need it... :lol:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Or...

Hawkeye Acrylic (weighs less than glass) Aquarium Kit: $25
Get this Hawkeye 5 gal Tank Aquarium Kit at Walmart.com. Save money. Live better.

Slim Tech 25 watt Adjustable Heater: $14
25 Watt Aquarium Heater Fish Tank Pet Cave Free Gifts | eBay

5 aquarium gravel (Walmart): $5.00
aquarium gravel - Walmart.com

Total $44


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

CrazyFishDude I have a great idea I haven't tried out yet. If you want to save space and money, you should get a bin storage tower thing and turn it into a triple layered tank holder.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

I may consider getting those, RusselTheShihTzu, if I can find them at a store. I don't think I'll be able to buy anything online.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can ship to store the Wal-Mart items; although you probably won't need to do that with the gravel. Maybe if your parents see you're trying to save money and that the acrylic tank weighs less, they'll let you do that and also order the heater from eBay.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

What about my idea?


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

TheGoldenBetta said:


> What about my idea?


Oh sorry lol. Didn't mean to forget about you. 

Anyway, I would do that but I don't have enough room to put another rack or any sort of aquarium stand, as much as I LOVE that idea. I may save that for when/if we move to a bigger house, as my family has been trying to do that.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

Ah well if I can convince my parents to do it, I can show you the results. Lol it's ok if you missed me BTW. First, I must do a weight test to see if it can hold the water. Then the persuasion.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

TheGoldenBetta said:


> Ah well if I can convince my parents to do it, I can show you the results. Lol it's ok if you missed me BTW. First, I must do a weight test to see if it can hold the water. Then the persuasion.


That would actually be pretty cool to see. Meanwhile, I will be in the convincing stage of trying to get a bigger tank. If I can't my backup plan is getting a filter and heater for the 1 gallon.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

Ah well my dad doesn't think it can work but I'll do my best to find a way.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

So I went to Petsmart and looked around while the rest of my family was at the store next to it (don't worry I asked before I left lol), and I found a few good tanks that fit my price range. I'm actually now considering either a 2.5 Minibow, or I could even possibly get a 5 or 10 gallon and make a betta community (one betta with inverts or small fish)! I talked to my dad and he said he would try to see what tanks would be good based on our budget, so hopefully my future betta will live in something much bigger than a 1 gallon.

Off-topic: I almost walked out of that store with a beautiful red plakat betta before the cold, hard truth that I had no money with me nor a proper setup hit me and made me sad...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It's great that you thought of the Betta before yourself. I'm proud of you!


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

I think a 5 gallon would be perfect. 2.5 gallons are nice and small too but would be more stressful for your fish due to the larger number of water changes. Also, anything under a 5 gallon might not be heated safely.

ALSO: Did you remember the water conditioner?


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

Namialus said:


> I think a 5 gallon would be perfect. 2.5 gallons are nice and small too but would be more stressful for your fish due to the larger number of water changes. Also, anything under a 5 gallon might not be heated safely.
> 
> ALSO: Did you remember the water conditioner?


I already have water conditioner at my house from awhile ago, so that's why I didn't add any to the budget list. And I just remembered a 5.5 gallon with a filter and hood for less than the 2.5 gallon, so I may get that actually...

I think I'm going a bit fish crazy


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> It's great that you thought of the Betta before yourself. I'm proud of you!


Thanks. I feel special now. :angel:

Loljk but I did want to put the fish before myself, and I don't feel guilty because he wasnt sick, and also he didnt really seem interested in me... :-(


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, sometimes that happens lol that's why you're going through this trouble in the first place.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

CrazyFishDude said:


> I already have water conditioner at my house from awhile ago, so that's why I didn't add any to the budget list. And I just remembered a 5.5 gallon with a filter and hood for less than the 2.5 gallon, so I may get that actually...
> 
> I think I'm going a bit fish crazy


That size is perfect!

We all go crazy sometimes.... I keep wanting more...


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

Namialus said:


> That size is perfect!
> 
> We all go crazy sometimes.... I keep wanting more...


No I'm not crazy cuz of the 5.5 gallon size, it's because I'm already fantasizing about convincing my parents to let me get a 10 gallon and getting a betta and then neon tetras when the tank matures, and maybe some nice ghost shrimp SOMEONE HELP ME IM GOING MAD!¡!¡!¡!


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

CrazyFishDude said:


> No I'm not crazy cuz of the 5.5 gallon size, it's because I'm already fantasizing about convincing my parents to let me get a 10 gallon and getting a betta and then neon tetras when the tank matures, and maybe some nice ghost shrimp SOMEONE HELP ME IM GOING MAD!¡!¡!¡!


Same problem here. I want something to add in my 10 gallon but I worry too much about Plagueis. Bettas are hardy, other fish are not. :shock:


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

Namialus said:


> Same problem here. I want something to add in my 10 gallon but I worry too much about Plagueis. Bettas are hardy, other fish are not. :shock:


Yeah true, especially neon tetras, I'd want to be more experienced with fishkeeping before I got any.


----------

